# One thing I dont understand about MANY in the hobby.



## rexi_doll (Jun 14, 2010)

There have been MANY times on this forum that I have read of semi-experienced owners purchasing a new T(or Ts), and "not being able to afford" proper housing for their purchase.  I could see this as a noob mistake(dont agree with it, but I could see it).  However, I just don't understand a semi-experienced person doing this.  I mean, you know what you're getting into when you purchase the T, and you SHOULD know about the T before you buy it, just like with ANY living creature you bring into your house.  Instead, people want to fly off the seat of their pants and order their pokie or blondi or what have you without being able to propely keep it!  It just irritates the heck out of me!!



*end rant*

Feel free to add your input on this


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 14, 2010)

In my opinion, there really isn't a lot to 'afford' in order to keep pretty much any species in the hobby...


----------



## rexi_doll (Jun 14, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> In my opinion, there really isn't a lot to 'afford' in order to keep pretty much any species in the hobby...


I think thats part of it thats boggling me.  But like I said, I've seen it SEVERAL times on here and it infuriates me!


----------



## super-pede (Jun 14, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> In my opinion, there really isn't a lot to 'afford' in order to keep pretty much any species in the hobby...


true dat,true dat.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 14, 2010)

Can you post some examples?  Mainly because I'm trying to multitask schoolwork and AB, and also because I assume you have some specific examples in mind and would probably find them faster than I would.

s-p, haven't I been your quote of the week for the last month or so? :}


----------



## rexi_doll (Jun 14, 2010)

Let me see if I can find em.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jun 14, 2010)

What is your definition of "Proper"

someone's definition of proper might be a sterilite box with peat, vent holes and a water dish. (cork bark optional depending on species)

another's definition might be an Exo-terra with background and fake plants, automatic mister and lights on a timer.

So the ONLY real issue I have with your post is the use of the word MANY, I guess.


----------



## Fran (Jun 14, 2010)

Nerri1029 said:


> What is your definition of "Proper"
> 
> someone's definition of proper might be a sterilite box with peat, vent holes and a water dish. (cork bark optional depending on species)
> 
> ...



True.

At least, someone needs to switch  a bunch of ehavy books for a propper lid


----------



## rexi_doll (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's the example that led me to makig this thread.  It pretty much ends in a dead spider......
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=183209

This post in particular
"I suppose it made more sense to me as I wrote it, because I am the one whose looking at the set up. The books are the lid until I buy a screened lid of appropriate size. Since I wanted the T. blondi to have at least some small amount of ventilation, there's space between the stacked books and the regalis slipped between one of the spaces. Even though T. blondis are strong, I thought that they definitely wouldn't be able to push the books up and also thought it weren't possible to slide the books to the side."


----------



## rexi_doll (Jun 14, 2010)

Nerri1029 said:


> What is your definition of "Proper"
> 
> someone's definition of proper might be a sterilite box with peat, vent holes and a water dish. (cork bark optional depending on species)
> 
> ...


It bothers me because it is way too many.  My ex was one of them, and I ended up buying all his Ts and giving them away to a friend.
(a 4 inch regalis does not belong in a small deli, etc)

I had also seen a thread of someone keeping a P. murinus in an empty ice cream box, but I cant find it (it may even be on another forum), and several of the "can my T eat this? I cant afford crickets"(once again, I'm not sure what was here and what was on other boards)


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 14, 2010)

i didn't know it was such a problem in the hobby? i mean, aside from the obvious post recently. i've seen you all do some pretty niffty things with plastic containers here that i've even copied, so i didn't think people were keeping them in the wrong enclosure because of money issues (not knowing/unedcuated in the hobby, ignorance, indifference i thought were more likely culprits!) 

but i did come from having rodents and herps to here (and, oh man, the things i've seen terrible people do like a water dragon in an exoterra sized tank? ) and having to re-educate my own workplace on what was aceeptable and inhumane, so honestly, i can believe anything is possible.

which is sad, if you can't provide for a pet properly, don't buy it. regardless how many legs it does or doesn't have. point blank.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 14, 2010)

rexi_doll said:


> Here's the example that led me to makig this thread.  It pretty much ends in a dead spider......
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=183209
> 
> This post in particular
> ...


I saw that thread when it began, but never kept up with it.

It's certainly coincidental that an escaped spider would end up in another enclosure with such a small space to crawl into (with respect to the entire room), but I have to agree that you have a damn good point.  You'd think if they could afford a blondi in the first place (not that they're insanely expensive), they could afford a proper lid.

Oh well.


----------



## Travis K (Jun 14, 2010)

I think you are stretching it when you say *" M--------A-------N-------Y "*


----------



## rexi_doll (Jun 14, 2010)

LMAO i never did say many quite like you travis!  The emphisis is because it happens way too much.  I'll have to add threads I see to this to show how much it actually does happen.


----------



## super-pede (Jun 14, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Can you post some examples?  Mainly because I'm trying to multitask schoolwork and AB, and also because I assume you have some specific examples in mind and would probably find them faster than I would.
> 
> s-p, haven't I been your quote of the week for the last month or so? :}


yeah but I really like that quote.:}


----------



## Travis K (Jun 14, 2010)

rexi_doll said:


> LMAO i never did say many quite like you travis!


LOL, thanks:8o

One time I let a P. ornata die in a deli, I was pissed that it turned out male and forgot about him.


----------



## PitViper (Jun 14, 2010)

Did someone actually post that they couldn't afford crickets for a T, how did they buy the T in the first place,lol.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 14, 2010)

PitViper said:


> Did someone actually post that they couldn't afford crickets for a T, how did they buy the T in the first place,lol.


Those types of threads are usually when someone finds a tarantula walking along the ground and they want to keep it instead of letting it be.


----------



## PitViper (Jun 14, 2010)

still its just ridiculous, let it go then if you can't afford crickets that are what a dollar a dozen.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 14, 2010)

Cheaper than that if you buy in bulk. :}


----------



## rexi_doll (Jun 14, 2010)

PitViper said:


> Did someone actually post that they couldn't afford crickets for a T, how did they buy the T in the first place,lol.


MORE THAN ONCE!  I think it was something similar to how my ex worked.  He didn't have a job, and finally after he killed his H mac, I stopped buying them for him, so he'd save up money from doing "chores" for his grandfather and buy a bunch of Ts with it, leaving him flat broke.  Thats the only thing I can think of!!


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 14, 2010)

PitViper said:


> Did someone actually post that they couldn't afford crickets for a T, how did they buy the T in the first place,lol.


WHAT IS THIS I DONT EVEN.

seriously, with as long as some T's can go fasting (i'm looking at you, rosea) and how cheap crickets are this boggles my mind. i'd give them the crickets for free if things were that bad, or better yet, buy the T off of them. now we're both happy and life is better for all at least a little bit


----------



## Anansis (Jun 14, 2010)

As I write this there are 314 active members on AB, 711 visits to  AB today and 3309 active members.
Not all of them are going to be responsible and often they are young kids who know no better. The best thing we can do is try and educate them on the proper care of arachnids and do the best we can keeping ours properly.

Ollie


----------



## curiousme (Jun 14, 2010)

I _love_ the threads from people that say : *Just got a (insert species) tell me all about it*.  We research and build the enclosures before they arrive and when we get one from a LPS(which probably won't happen again) we had a suitable home set-up within a few hours of having it home.  So, that thread ruffled my feathers a bit.  Also, to add insult to injury, the person was talking about getting a screen lid for a T. _blondi_.  They need it more humid than a screen lid can provide without modifying it......


----------



## sharpfang (Jun 14, 2010)

*Uh - Ohhhh*

You mean the cages are supposed to have Lids ?!
............................iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiixxxx.................................... 
........................iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii................................... 
....................../lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllliiii.................................... 
..................../lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllii.................................. 
................../**lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllliiiiiiiiii\.......................... ....... 
................./lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll,-~*~-,llllllllllllllllllll\................................ 
................/lllllllllllllllllllllllllll/.........\;;;;llllllllllll,-`~-,......................... .. 
.................\lllllllllllllllllllll,-*...........`~-~-,...(.(¯`*,`,.......................... 
................\llllllllllll,-~*.....................)_-\..*`*;..).......................... 
.................\,-*`¯,*`)............,-~*`~................/..................... 
..................|/.../.../~,......-~*,-~*`;................/.\.................. 
................./.../.../.../..,-,..*~,.`*~*................*...\................. 
................|.../.../.../.*`...\...........................)....)¯`~,.................. 
................|./.../..../.......)......,.)`*~-,............/....|..)...`~-,............. 
..............././.../...,*`-,.....`-,...*`....,---......\..../...../..|.........¯```*~-, 
...............(..........)`*~-,....`*`.,-~*.,-*......|.../..../.../............\........ 
................*-,.......`*-,...`~,..``.,,,-*..........|.,*...,*...|..............\........ 
...................*,.........`-,...)-,..............,-*`...,-*....(`-,............\....... 
......................f`-,.........`-,/...*-,___,,-~*....,-*......|...`-,..........\........  

D*rn It!


----------



## B8709 (Jun 14, 2010)

A face only a mother could love..........


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Jun 14, 2010)

hey what did i tell you!!! about posting my Grand Pa's pic...


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 14, 2010)

This is a pet-peeve(no pun intenteded) of mine. If you can't afford to keep your pets(spideys and such go under pets here..), don't get them. If your financial situation changes, find them new homes or put them down. When you take responsibility for a living creature, you need to step up and do your share properly. The reason I live on noodles after some purchases isn't the T itself, but also the preperations it takes. New enclosure, waterdish, hides, leaves.. Altough it's not a huge expense, you still need to consider it. I get the urge to slap someone when they say "well, my soandso is sick and hungry, but since I live here, mooching of my parents and don't have a job or anything, it'll just have to be in pain and die". When I was 8 I started babysitting and cleaning windows to pay for my first cat. Sure, she got cheap cat food, and I expect mum helped me more than once, but you know, if I can do it at 8, you can do it. There are many roads to Rome, and "lazy" aint one of them. Step up to your responsibility or just don't acquire it at all.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 14, 2010)

It would be nice if people were charged for animal cruelty with insects the same way they are with dogs. There have been times my crickets have died off(cricket virus going around) faster then I expected, and my Tarantulas didn't eat for a extra day or two, because I couldn't get to the pet stores. But it would take a ridiculous amount of time to starve a tarantula to death. I don't see why someone would even buy a tarantula if they couldn't afford the lid for it, or anything else it needs.





I'm sure this happens a lot more then is posted. Most people aren't gonna post on here "Hey check out my new T...Hopefully I can get its enclosure in a few months."


----------



## jenniferinny (Jun 14, 2010)

You'll find some of that on any forum related to keeping animals. 

With some animals, you can kind of understand it happening. That is if you realize that some people just do not research, they trust the pet store employee to know it all. For instance, look at turtles like red ear sliders. You will just about NEVER find one of those appropriately kept. Everyone's who owns one pretty much has it in a ten gallon fish tank with a lame 'floating island' and a can of pellets from the pet store for its only food. You will only very rarely find someone keeping them appropriately. 

I see a lot of people get dogs and cats they can't keep simply because they are not willing to learn the basics of nutrition and appropriate pet care. 

With tarantulas, I would say that is a lot less common because they are so easy to keep and ending up on a forum about them is half the battle, from there learning can happen.

People will still make dumb choices from time to time, but this forum is nowhere near as bad as some of the questions on an aquatic turtle forum for instance..


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 14, 2010)

jenniferinny said:


> ]For instance, look at turtles like red ear sliders. You will just about NEVER find one of those appropriately kept.


i'm threadjacking currently but i hate the response of "what do you mean they get the size of dinner plates?" :evil: when i tell them the reality of what they bought in downtown for $10. i just... _those_ people. :wall::wall::wall:

you know its tough, i want to defend pet store employees in one hand (since i am one), but i *don't want the flames* or the fact i know 80% of the people working jobs like mine really just don't care to learn anything about their jobs, 15% give bad advice but with good intentions which leaves the last 4% who read about what they are keeping and talk others that are knowlegable and 1% that actually join forum boards and stuff  

most people walk out of stores misinformed about their own pet, and its even worse because sometimes they dont even think twice to question what they've been told because the employee that worked at the store "sounded like they knew their stuff".

okay, nm. there is another place for the rest of this rant. sorry OP...


----------



## rexi_doll (Jun 14, 2010)

malevolentrobot said:


> i'm threadjacking currently but i hate the response of "what do you mean they get the size of dinner plates?" :evil: when i tell them the reality of what they bought in downtown for $10. i just... _those_ people. :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> you know its tough, i want to defend pet store employees in one hand (since i am one), but i *don't want the flames* or the fact i know 80% of the people working jobs like mine really just don't care to learn anything about their jobs, 15% give bad advice but with good intentions which leaves the last 4% who read about what they are keeping and talk others that are knowlegable and 1% that actually join forum boards and stuff
> 
> ...


HAHA dont apologize!
I'm acually planning to open a pet store(in the next 10 years lmao).. but a good one, where ALL the animals are housed propely, and the employees are at least partially trained, with PROPER care sheets on hand to give the customers, etc. 

People see pets as disposable, whether it be an arachnid, reptile, or even dogs or cats, which is horrid


----------



## kylecchh (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't understand why people just carelessly purchase a tarantula (any animal, for that matter) without in-depth research of said animal first, and THEN ask how to care for it at their own measly convenience OR when the animal is showing abnormal/stressed behavior. What's the point of buying it if you are completely unsure of the care requirements for it? That's crap, IMHO.


----------



## Anubis77 (Jun 15, 2010)

Barring the few demanding genera, tarantulas are possibly the most low-maintenance pets you could own, aside from cockroaches or maybe your own gut flora. There's no excuse for not being able to keep them properly, when "properly" has such a broad definition. Put it in a jar, a plastic shoebox, an aquarium. Nothing that you can't find at the dollar store if it's not already around the house. There's some serious neglect going on if a spider is improperly housed or starving.

Reptiles, fish, and mammals I can understand issues arising. They are comparatively demanding. With (most) spiders, no excuse.


----------



## barabootom (Jun 15, 2010)

malevolentrobot said:


> i'm threadjacking currently but i hate the response of "what do you mean they get the size of dinner plates?" :evil: when i tell them the reality of what they bought in downtown for $10. i just... _those_ people. :wall::wall::wall:
> 
> you know its tough, i want to defend pet store employees in one hand (since i am one), but i *don't want the flames* or the fact i know 80% of the people working jobs like mine really just don't care to learn anything about their jobs, 15% give bad advice but with good intentions which leaves the last 4% who read about what they are keeping and talk others that are knowlegable and 1% that actually join forum boards and stuff
> 
> ...


Somewhere in there, don't forget about the correct and good advice the store gives out that only gets half understood or completely confused by the customer by the time they get home.


----------



## barabootom (Jun 15, 2010)

Anubis77 said:


> Barring the few demanding genera, tarantulas are possibly the most low-maintenance pets you could own, aside from cockroaches or maybe your own gut flora. There's no excuse for not being able to keep them properly, when "properly" has such a broad definition. Put it in a jar, a plastic shoebox, an aquarium. Nothing that you can't find at the dollar store if it's not already around the house. There's some serious neglect going on if a spider is improperly housed or starving.
> 
> Reptiles, fish, and mammals I can understand issues arising. They are comparatively demanding. With (most) spiders, no excuse.


I agree.  :worship:  However, T's do require minimal care.  I have quite a few so even simple maintenace can take several hours.  I feed every Tuesday.  Remove uneaten and eaten remains on Wednesday, change water (even if it looks clean) at least once a week.  I change substrate at least once every six months.  Arboreal T's need a different set up than terrestrials.  It doesn't take much money at all, but it does take a little common sense and love for your pets.  I can't imagine ignoring my T's for more than a week, but if you bought the T on a whim or for the cool factor, it will likely be harrassed in the beginning and ignored in the end. (Or improperly housed.)


----------



## Travis K (Jun 15, 2010)

rexi_doll said:


> LMAO i never did say many quite like you travis!


That's what they all say



kripp_keeper said:


> It would be nice if people were charged for animal cruelty with insects the same way they are with dogs.


No It would not!
I hope you can see the idiocy in that statement?


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 15, 2010)

Travis K said:


> No It would not!
> I hope you can see the idiocy in that statement?


How exactly is that idiotic? I don't really think it matters wheter or not it's a mammal or not - if you want to keep it, you should be able to take care of it. If you can't, you should give it up. If you don't, you should get a kick in the arse. If it doesn't help, you should get another type of wake up call. 

Its about respect for other living creatures, and I don't think there should be exceptions.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 15, 2010)

Travis K said:


> No It would not!
> I hope you can see the idiocy in that statement?





AbraCadaver said:


> How exactly is that idiotic? I don't really think it matters wheter or not it's a mammal or not - if you want to keep it, you should be able to take care of it. If you can't, you should give it up. If you don't, you should get a kick in the arse. If it doesn't help, you should get another type of wake up call.
> 
> Its about respect for other living creatures, and I don't think there should be exceptions.


AC,
The word been used is 'insects'
gawd,.. I hope I never get arrested for swatting a fly or slap a mosquito


----------



## pouchedrat (Jun 15, 2010)

I don't see the difference either...   people pulling legs off of daddy long-legs to "watch the legs twitch" and laugh because it's a legless ball... yeah, I experienced that a LOT as a kid, from other kids who wanted to make "the weird bug girl" cry. 


I think torture, torment, and neglect is bad for any creature.


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 15, 2010)

pouchedrat said:


> I don't see the difference either...   people pulling legs off of daddy long-legs to "watch the legs twitch" and laugh because it's a legless ball... yeah, I experienced that a LOT as a kid, from other kids who wanted to make "the weird bug girl" cry.
> 
> 
> I think torture, torment, and neglect is bad for any creature.


what kind of people will do that? the ones who have nothing better to do?
maybe 4 yr old people? or verey slow people with some mental issues?
any other folks will prefer dinner and movie for entertainment, ay


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 15, 2010)

As pouchedrat said, it was when she was a kid.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 15, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> AC,
> The word been used is 'insects'
> gawd,.. I hope I never get arrested for swatting a fly or slap a mosquito


Wasn't talking about stuff like that. What I mean is people taking in a living creature and then treat it like shite. Be it insects or whatever, I hate the arrogant stance humans have with these matters..


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 15, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> As pouchedrat said, it was when she was a kid.


I know legendary Joe, but is much is I know no kids get jail time for mutilating daddy long legs
and I hope no parent want their kid grow up to be a sadist and be proud of it
now back to where was we..., oh yes Not all 'insects' in category pets, some are pests


----------



## Nerri1029 (Jun 15, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> How exactly is that idiotic? I don't really think it matters wheter or not it's a mammal or not - if you want to keep it, you should be able to take care of it. If you can't, you should give it up. If you don't, you should get a kick in the arse. If it doesn't help, you should get another type of wake up call.
> 
> Its about respect for other living creatures, and I don't think there should be exceptions.


Many mammals kept as pets can suffer (psychologically and physically)
they know when they have been abandoned, neglected etc. Their needs closely resemble a human's. 

Insects, spider do not suffer in the same manner (there has been no proof of it and all anatomy points to that conclusion as well)

All life deserves respect, but all life is not equal.

If I went and euthanized my entire collection, I'd not expect any fines or jail time. However, I'd expect someone to question my sanity/suicidal tendencies  (considering all the work I've put in to them) 
But, they are what they are and they are mine.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 15, 2010)

I know they don't suffer, but to me it's about ethics.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 15, 2010)

barabootom said:


> Somewhere in there, don't forget about the correct and good advice the store gives out that only gets half understood or completely confused by the customer by the time they get home.


haha, yeah thats true. trying to condense what years of keeping an researching of my own (like freshwater aquatics, for instance) into a 15min conversation at some point, i realize i have to stop, breathe, and remember this person is probably overwhelmed by info now.

at this point, i just tell people to go online and go to boards for whatever they are keeping, inverts, herps, cats, whatever.  there are plenty people online that take keeping animals seriously and love giving out correct advice. the internet is your friend, fellow animal keepers...

haha, wow. am i late to responding, everyone seeing this is going to think i've gone waaaaaaay offtopic. the threadjacking continues!


----------



## JimM (Jun 15, 2010)

Heh...you want to really bitch about people purchasing an animal without having the means to house it properly? Get on a marine or freshwater fish forum, or a reptile forum.

Tarantulas suffer the least in this department, and I certainly haven't seen evidence of "many" people having issues.


----------



## Travis K (Jun 15, 2010)

This thread is hurting my head....

I am going to go home and watch/listen, for pleasure, the sight and sounds of a large roach getting munched by one of my T's.


Then... in your honor AbraCadaver, I am going to sacrifice one of the mature females Dubia to the giant shoe god called My Foot.


----------



## JimM (Jun 15, 2010)

Hehe..........


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 15, 2010)

Travis K said:


> This thread is hurting my head....
> 
> I am going to go home and watch/listen, for pleasure, the sight and sounds of a large roach getting munched by one of my T's.
> 
> ...


Watch out!, in your next life you can become one of them female dubia roaches


----------



## rexi_doll (Jun 15, 2010)

JimM said:


> Heh...you want to really bitch about people purchasing an animal without having the means to house it properly? Get on a marine or freshwater fish forum, or a reptile forum.
> 
> Tarantulas suffer the least in this department, and I certainly haven't seen evidence of "many" people having issues.


Well, I never said you have seen evidence of it, but i have.  Also, I also believe I stated that all animals have issues with it.........  so yeah thanks for playing....


----------



## JimM (Jun 15, 2010)

rexi_doll said:


> ...so yeah thanks for playing....


Grow up


----------



## rexi_doll (Jun 15, 2010)

JimM said:


> Grow up


lmao... maybe someone should read before they reply whining... jus sayin


----------



## JimM (Jun 15, 2010)

rexi_doll said:


> lmao... maybe someone should read before they reply whining... jus sayin


Grow up.....


----------



## rexi_doll (Jun 15, 2010)

it's ok, most react that way when put in their place and they know it, but dont have the gonads to admit it.  i understand <3


----------



## JimM (Jun 15, 2010)

rexi_doll said:


> it's ok, most react that way when put in their place and they know it, but dont have the gonads to admit it.  i understand <3


Grow up
You got way, WAY too defensive over nothing at all. I simply stated that the problem with other exotics was even worse. Also that I've seen little (in my measly 25 years of doing this) evidence of people having this problem with T's compared to other types of exotics. That's all. You're reaction was not only immature, but completely unnecessary.

You're "you've been schooled" attitude is assine, and juvenile to say the least. You went straight into ego maniacal, petulant 12 year old mode. Keep this up, and you're going to have a tough time fitting in around here. I'm 39 years old, I've been on Tarantula forums, aquarium forums, reptile forums etc since there's been an internet. I've seen juvenile trolls like you come and go.
If you want to have a discussion about "being schooled" feel free to take this to PM, and we'll have an adult discussion.

So I say once again, today, tomorrow, hopefully sometime soon...grow up.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 15, 2010)

If anyone needs to grow up, its you Jim.. You go calling everyone defensive if they answer you. Honestly, it gets old. 

Travis and Anastasia; theres no need to ridicule people in this thread. If you think it's below you, find another thread.


----------



## JimM (Jun 15, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> If anyone needs to grow up, its you Jim.. You go calling everyone defensive if they answer you. Honestly, it gets old.


I call everyone defensive if they answer me? 
oooookay then.....

I guess I need to find out when the adult swim is around here.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 15, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> AC,
> The word been used is 'insects'
> gawd,.. I hope I never get arrested for swatting a fly or slap a mosquito


I said insects because people keep things for pets other then arachnids. Yes I could have worded it better. I believe if people are going to buy something as a pet they should be required to care for it. One thing we have always told our kids is that they need to remember how long things can live, and be ready to keep it for the rest of its life. I constantly see people selling everything from rabbits to bearded dragons to tree frogs, because they got bored(or their kids did) and no one wants to take care of it. The animals sit and suffer neglect for weeks or months waiting to be sold.




Nerri1029 said:


> Many mammals kept as pets can suffer (psychologically and physically)
> they know when they have been abandoned, neglected etc. Their needs closely resemble a human's.
> 
> Insects, spider do not suffer in the same manner (there has been no proof of it and all anatomy points to that conclusion as well)
> ...


You have no proof they don't feel mental stress. I don't see why people shouldn't be charged if they are buying things just to be cruel to them. Just because something doesn't feel pain the same way does not give us a right to be cruel.


----------



## Travis K (Jun 15, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> If anyone needs to grow up, its you Jim.. You go calling everyone defensive if they answer you. Honestly, it gets old.
> 
> Travis and Anastasia; theres no need to ridicule people in this thread. If you think it's below you, find another thread.


Well there is no need to say ridiculous things like animal cruelty towards insects.  let's not get caught up in anthropomorphism shall we.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 15, 2010)

JimM said:


> I call everyone defensive if they answer me?
> oooookay then.....
> 
> I guess I need to find out when the adult swim is around here.


From what I've seen, you've called several people defensive, after answering what was a rude post. And these kinds of answers just prove my point..


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 15, 2010)

Travis K said:


> Well there is no need to say ridiculous things like animal cruelty towards insects.  let's not get caught up in anthropomorphism shall we.


I merely meant I don't think much of being cruel to anyone just for the fun of it. Regardless of what or who, I think its disgusting. I don't see how it's ridiculous to say I don't think being a bastard for the fun of it, but oh well, each to their own I guess..


----------



## rexi_doll (Jun 15, 2010)

JimM said:


> Grow up
> You got way, WAY too defensive over nothing at all. I simply stated that the problem with other exotics was even worse. Also that I've seen little (in my measly 25 years of doing this) evidence of people having this problem with T's compared to other types of exotics. That's all. You're reaction was not only immature, but completely unnecessary.
> 
> You're "you've been schooled" attitude is assine, and juvenile to say the least. You went straight into ego maniacal, petulant 12 year old mode. Keep this up, and you're going to have a tough time fitting in around here. I'm 39 years old, I've been on Tarantula forums, aquarium forums, reptile forums etc since there's been an internet. I've seen juvenile trolls like you come and go.
> ...


Um, you came into my thread and brought in foul language and an attitude worse than Joe's....  I dont understand how mine was "way too defensive", especially in comparison to your "know-it-all" attitude.  Simple solution... dont click on my threads if ya dont like em


----------



## rexi_doll (Jun 15, 2010)

And, for the record, age does not mean maturity. I'm not saying I'm all that mature, but I got miles on you bud.  I've been dealing in exotics about as long as you have... still doesnt make you mature.... maybe someone should take a good long look in the mirror before trying to ridicule others.  Keep living your little angry life, but keep it out of my threads


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi, rexi. 

First of all, let me just say, it's not *your* thread, so get off your high-horse.  You're posting on a forum owned and operated by someone else, so technically, everything you say and do here on this _public_ form is theirs, not yours.  You just contribute (if that's what you'd like to call it at this point).  If you want something of your very own, purchase and develop your own website.

I saw nothing wrong with Jim's posts, but I'm sure you already knew that.

Also, if you think I have an attitude, you should grow some thicker skin.  I venture to say Jim and I both have more experience in this hobby than you do (I only have 10 years) and while I can appreciate the original point of this thread, I can also understand Jim's points regarding what tarantulas (and other invertebrates) are and are not capable of feeling.

From what I've seen since you've been posting, you most certainly do *not* have 'miles' on Jim.  Take some deep breaths before you respond, please.

Ta.


----------



## JimM (Jun 15, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> From what I've seen, you've called several people defensive, after answering what was a rude post. And these kinds of answers just prove my point..


Again, grow up.

I called someone defensive for a "DEFENSIVE" over the top response to a simple, non confrontational statement.

Saying someone is defensive, is hardly a huge, mortal offense worth of the crying and moaning we've experienced in this thread. 
I'm getting dumber myself by the minute even taking part in this thread.
A mistake I'm correcting now.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 15, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> I merely meant I don't think much of being cruel to anyone just for the fun of it. Regardless of what or who, I think its disgusting. I don't see how it's ridiculous to say I don't think being a bastard for the fun of it, but oh well, each to their own I guess..


I agree with this, but you can't change everyone.  You just do what you think is right and that's about it.  That, and we all make mistakes.


----------



## AbraCadaver (Jun 15, 2010)

Switch of the repeatbutton, Jim.. 

Joe, while I agree you may have more experience, I feel Jim is acting in a way not necessary. While he may have made some valid points, it's uncalled for to start telling people to grow up because they reply. I dont see the defensive tone in the rexis first reply to Jim, and therefore I feel he is greatly overreacting. 

It has nothing to do with growing thicker skin, but I feel the point of a discussion forum kinda goes away when people are acting like toerags to eachother. Don't get me wrong, I know I'm not virgin Mary, but I feel people are getting more and more rude on here, which does nothing to help the new people to the hobby, nor to welcome them to the community. So maybe we can all take it down a few notches, and try and keep a sivilised tone true to our age, ok? Again, this includes me.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 15, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> I dont see the defensive tone in the rexis first reply to Jim, and therefore I feel he is greatly overreacting.


Jim quoted what he was responding to:



rexi_doll said:


> .........  so yeah thanks for playing....


He responded with:



JimM said:


> Grow up


I see the tone in rexi's post...you don't?



AbraCadaver said:


> Joe, while I agree you may have more experience, I feel Jim is acting in a way not necessary. While he may have made some valid points, it's uncalled for to start telling people to grow up because they reply.


I have people call me a lot worse when I reply to something...



AbraCadaver said:


> It has nothing to do with growing thicker skin, but I feel the point of a discussion forum kinda goes away when people are acting like toerags to each other.


True, but you'll find that anywhere and everywhere you go - it isn't going away any time soon.



AbraCadaver said:


> Don't get me wrong, I know I'm not virgin Mary,


Are you at least one of the two? :} 



AbraCadaver said:


> but I feel people are getting more and more rude on here, which does nothing to help the new people to the hobby, nor to welcome them to the community. So maybe we can all take it down a few notches, and try and keep a sivilised tone true to our age, ok? Again, this includes me.


That may be, and maybe we all can, but it's also difficult to know how old someone is, what circumstances they have in their lives, etc., etc., when all we do is read posts in the tone we _think_ they were written in.

--Joe


----------



## Anastasia (Jun 15, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> If anyone needs to grow up, its you Jim.. You go calling everyone defensive if they answer you. Honestly, it gets old.
> 
> Travis and Anastasia; theres no need to ridicule people in this thread. If you think it's below you, find another thread.


Main Entry: 1rid·i·cule
Pronunciation: \ˈri-də-ˌkyül\
Function: noun
Etymology: French or Latin; French, from Latin ridiculum jest
Date: 1690

: the act of ridiculing : derision, mockery

Good Lord, I hope I didnt offense anyone, 
AC,
if I though its below me I would of never even respond to thread
maybe you been little judgmental, defensive..
little cranky..., premolt maybe :}


----------



## BCscorp (Jun 15, 2010)

WOW
this thread sucks from beginning to (hopeful) end.


----------



## Printer (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi...
as always i haven't the time for read all the post but I'm sure there are a lot of interesting things. My english is not the best but i hope you can understand me.

For me there are two different type of keeper:
- collectors;
- passionate keepers.

Collectors are people who want a lot of spider, doesn't matter if he/she isn't able to keep them properly. The only important things is buy new spiders, also rare species.

Instead, passionate keeper are people who want the best for their spiders. People who buy spiders only if able to keep them properly.

Of course, spiders can survive in a lot of situation, but where is the fun?
In this hobby one of the funniest things is to recreate the natural habit of the spider. Im not talking about fake plants, waterfalls, ecc. Im talking about housing parameters.

There's a big different between survive and live.

Sometimes I watch the photo on this forum. You can see _L. violaceopes_ housed like a fossorial tarantula. _T. blondi_ housed with dry peat and only a small dish for water. _H. lividum_ in an enclosure with only 5cm of dry peat.

Come on! You can say what you want, but before you're going to buy a new spider you must prepare yourself to keep it in the best way. You don't need to be a doctor, just a little bit of knowledge.

Behind this passion, there's the respect for this animal. Sometimes is better to buy a new book rather than a new spider.

Cheers, Andrea


----------



## B8709 (Jun 15, 2010)

This is none of my business, but I just feel like saying....
How are you miles over Jim in experience when you're only 23 and he's had 25 years in experience? Did you start before you were born? Also...you are a noob here (just like me). I do think you had a little too much attitude and you should show more respect to the tarantula people. "Thanks for playing" and "reply whining" comes off really immature.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 15, 2010)

B8709 said:


> This is none of my business, but I just feel like saying....
> How are you miles over Jim in experience when you're only 23 and he's had 25 years in experience? Did you start before you were born? Also...you are a noob here (just like me). I do think you had a little too much attitude and you should show more respect to the tarantula people. "Thanks for playing" and "reply whining" comes off really immature.


You should not judge people by their post count as "noobs". There are many people who have been keeping for many years and have new accounts and or don't post very often. She is 23 and make have starting keeping tarantulas and other exotics at the age of 13. Would 10 years of experience still make her a "noob"?


----------



## B8709 (Jun 15, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> You should not judge people by their post count as "noobs". There are many people who have been keeping for many years and have new accounts and or don't post very often. She is 23 and make have starting keeping tarantulas and other exotics at the age of 13. Would 10 years of experience still make her a "noob"?[/QUOTE
> 
> I meant that she's a noob here...in this forum....compared to these people.


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 15, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> You should not judge people by their post count as "noobs". There are many people who have been keeping for many years and have new accounts and or don't post very often. She is 23 and make have starting keeping tarantulas and other exotics at the age of 13. Would 10 years of experience still make her a "noob"?


i'm not trying to get involved in this, but maybe they meant new to the boards because her join date is may 2010? you made an excellent point though, we should not demean just because of age or post count, it's no indicator of knowlege


----------



## B8709 (Jun 15, 2010)

malevolentrobot said:


> i'm not trying to get involved in this, but maybe they meant new to the boards because her join date is may 2010? you made an excellent point though, we should not demean just because of age or post count, it's no indicator of knowlege


Yes, I meant forum wise. I did not mean experience wise. I just meant she was being a little bit rude to the people who have been posting a long time (Ex. 100s - thousands of posts).


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Jun 15, 2010)

I am a noob and all through this thread there has been dumb and pointless fights.
Jim has been rude but has good points.

Rexi doll people should have knowledge on something they get and take care of it.But you came off with an unpleasant attitude.
People experienced or not lose tarantula(if not something else).
Sometimes its a bolt or a random escape.
They came here for help and support so why you so frekin pissed!!!!

Jace


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 15, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> She is 23 and make have starting keeping tarantulas and other exotics at the age of 13. Would 10 years of experience still make her a "noob"?


Yep, it would.  You really think someone who started when they were 13 is equal to someone who started when they were 23, if they both had 10 years of 'experience'?


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 15, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Yep, it would.  You really think someone who started when they were 13 is equal to someone who started when they were 23, if they both had 10 years of 'experience'?


not equal, but still not a "noob" to the hobby perhaps? 

(i'm only saying this because i'd hate if someone called me a 'noob' to fishkeeping just because i started my first tank at 15. i'd still respect input from someone older than me that had been in the hobby longer, but thats me.)

i mean no disrespect to your opinion, btw. i regard your advice here very highly, i just had to throw in my two cents, _again_.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 15, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> Yep, it would.  You really think someone who started when they were 13 is equal to someone who started when they were 23, if they both had 10 years of 'experience'?


Yes, considering Jim makes personal attack and uses curse words in a public forum with children on it. I would say his maturity level is no higher then hers, so your point of age is not valid.



Here are some words quoted from you someone with far more experience then me.



xhexdx said:


> I think his example of lighting a dog on fire was fine - what's the difference other than one is a dog, the other is a tarantula?  Your argument was 'do what you want because you paid for it', so it shouldn't matter what kind of animal it is.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Jun 15, 2010)

What's all this talk about 10 yr olds knowin' nothing.:?

This is not a thread it's an all out firefight.

 vs


----------



## Fran (Jun 15, 2010)

AbraCadaver said:


> If anyone needs to grow up, its you Jim.. You go calling everyone defensive if they answer you. Honestly, it gets old.
> 
> Travis and Anastasia; theres no need to ridicule people in this thread. If you think it's below you, find another thread.


Gotta go with you on this one.

Jim, you know I love to argue with you, but here I think you were the one who went a bit out of hand...


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Jun 15, 2010)

Again the people in the threads that infuriate you did not do there hmwk on the 
T. But they came here for the help and support.Then rexi comes along and says 
"this infuriates me!!!"
Stay off or ignore those threads.


----------



## rexi_doll (Jun 15, 2010)

Seriously, I did have tarantulas since I was born, so I grew up in the hobby.  My dad got his first T 2 years before I was born.  Since I was 4, we've have many different types of snakes, lizards, frogs, etc.  I grew up doing this.  And, I have seen "noobs" in the hobby know more than vets.  However, I was referring to maturity.  I don't see the need to come in a thread I started(sorry joe) with an "off" topic and use foul language and with a heck of an attitude(whether you agree or not).  So yeah, I got attitude back.... it's life....  

And Joe, you're not always a jerk, but you can be quite a bit.  Sorry to use you there(you have been pretty insightful itt actually)  BUT, you gotta admit it got the point across. Sorry to use you there though. 

And no, I'm not gonna go brown nosing to the vets of this forum.  Especially with the rudeness that he brought into my thread, an then telling ME to grow up for correcting his rudeness....


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 15, 2010)

malevolentrobot said:


> not equal, but still not a "noob" to the hobby perhaps?


I can agree with that, and my post never suggested otherwise.

However...I bet every one of us (including me) is guilty of looking at join date and post count as part of their first impression of someone who suddenly appears and either asks ridiculous questions or starts spouting off information (correct or not).  We all have done it, and we will all keep doing it.  Granted, post count does *not* always indicate knowledge and experience, but you'd think that part of it would be something you could gauge based on the content of their posts.



kripp_keeper said:


> Yes, considering Jim makes personal *attack and uses curse words* in a public forum with children on it.


I'm sorry, did I miss where the personal attack and curse words were?  I thought I outlined things pretty clearly in an above post.



kripp_keeper said:


> *I would say *his maturity level is no higher then hers, so your point of age is not valid.


That's your opinion, and has no bearing on the validity of my point.

rexi - don't worry about it, I'm used to it. :}


----------



## Shell (Jun 15, 2010)

rexi_doll said:


> Seriously, I did have tarantulas since I was born, so I grew up in the hobby.  My dad got his first T 2 years before I was born.  Since I was 4, we've have many different types of snakes, lizards, frogs, etc.  I grew up doing this.  And, I have seen "noobs" in the hobby know more than vets.  However, I was referring to maturity.  I don't see the need to come in a thread I started(sorry joe) with an "off" topic and use foul language and with a heck of an attitude(whether you agree or not).  So yeah, I got attitude back.... it's life....
> 
> And Joe, you're not always a jerk, but you can be quite a bit.  Sorry to use you there(you have been pretty insightful itt actually)  BUT, you gotta admit it got the point across. Sorry to use you there though.
> 
> And no, I'm not gonna go brown nosing to the vets of this forum.  Especially with the rudeness that he brought into my thread, an then telling ME to grow up for correcting his rudeness....


This was Jim's *first* reply in this thread :


JimM said:


> Heh...you want to really bitch about people purchasing an animal without having the means to house it properly? Get on a marine or freshwater fish forum, or a reptile forum.
> 
> Tarantulas suffer the least in this department, and I certainly haven't seen evidence of "many" people having issues.


He was making a statement, nothing rude here. You replied with "so yeah thanks for playing" (which in my opinion, was rude) and he responded. You had it coming in my opinion.

For the record, I also agree with him. While I have seen the odd one pop up, I have not seen "many" people who can't or don't care for their tarantula's properly. Usually, if people are making husbandry mistakes and you correct them, they fix it.


----------



## rexi_doll (Jun 15, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> Again the people in the threads that infuriate you did not do there hmwk on the
> T. But they came here for the help and support.Then rexi comes along and says
> "this infuriates me!!!"
> Stay off or ignore those threads.


But, the ones I'm referring to, they arent people asking for help(take note to the example), but are not prepared, etc, etc.  If you have more than one T, you know about how much you will be spending on the T, and the supplies.  I won't hate on someone asking for help, but help them, or point them in the correct direction if I dont know the answer.  It's the ones that KNOW the answer(as in the example, she lost a pokie to a blondi due to the lack of a lid) but buy a spider on a whim, or what have you, and not have the money for the proper supplies.  THATS what makes me so angry.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 15, 2010)

You know, I didn't quite get what SpyderBoy606 was talking about until I read your response, rexi.

Dur dur, Joe stupid today. :wall: :}


----------



## rexi_doll (Jun 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> You know, I didn't quite get what SpyderBoy606 was talking about until I read your response, rexi.
> 
> Dur dur, Joe stupid today. :wall: :}


You silly blonde!  Glad I could help!


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Jun 16, 2010)

Shell said:


> This was Jim's *first* reply in this thread :
> 
> Originally Posted by JimM
> Heh...you want to really bitch about people purchasing an animal without having the means to house it properly? Get on a marine or freshwater fish forum, or a reptile forum.
> ...


+1 I totally agree. 

First: What Jim said was spot on. Being in the hobby of keeping reptiles, I can tell you that far too many people buy reptiles they know close to nothing about, if anything at all, and don't keep them properly, which generally ends in one of two ways: they get rid of the animal or it dies. Go look at Fauna classifieds - there are loads of people on there trying to get rid of a Tegu that they thought was cute as a hatchling, but did no research and didn't realize that it reaches 5 feet long and 15 pounds and that they would have to custom build a tank for it because no aquarium will house that kind of lizard. After keeping reptiles off and on for as many years as I have (I'm 37 by the way, since age seems to be of such great importance in this thread), housing Ts is simple. They don't require UVB lighting or basking bulbs or misting three times a day or calcium supplements 3 times a week and vitamin supplements once a week.. the list goes on and on. There's nothing expensive about keeping a T unless you plan to purchase dozens of P. metallica or the likes, therefore people with Ts are less likely to screw up than people with reptiles or fish or amphibians.

Second: I do agree with the OP about being able to properly house and care for _any_ animal you purchase, but I don't think that most of this thread is necessary.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I'm sorry, did I miss where the personal attack and curse words were?  I thought I outlined things pretty clearly in an above post.


Well I found them for you



JimM said:


> Heh...you want to really bitch about people purchasing an animal without having the means to house it properly? Get on a marine or freshwater fish forum, or a reptile forum.
> 
> Tarantulas suffer the least in this department, and I certainly haven't seen evidence of "many" people having issues.





JimM said:


> Grow up
> You got way, WAY too defensive over nothing at all. I simply stated that the problem with other exotics was even worse. Also that I've seen little (in my measly 25 years of doing this) evidence of people having this problem with T's compared to other types of exotics. That's all. You're reaction was not only immature, but completely unnecessary.
> 
> You're "you've been schooled" attitude is assine, and juvenile to say the least. You went straight into ego maniacal, petulant 12 year old mode. Keep this up, and you're going to have a tough time fitting in around here. I'm 39 years old, I've been on Tarantula forums, aquarium forums, reptile forums etc since there's been an internet. I've seen juvenile trolls like you come and go.
> ...


----------



## Mack&Cass (Jun 16, 2010)

rexi_doll said:


> Seriously, I did have tarantulas since I was born, so I grew up in the hobby.  My dad got his first T 2 years before I was born.  Since I was 4, we've have many different types of snakes, lizards, frogs, etc.  I grew up doing this. .


Interesting you should say this, considering according to this:



rexi_doll said:


> Hey all   Bethany from Morgantown, WV.  I have 9 t's currently, and have owned a total of 19. * Just got into the hobby about a year ago*, and I'm looking into breeding my e. murinus pair in the next few months.  I am also very interested in reptiles, and look to expand my collection soon!


Cass


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 16, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Interesting you should say this, considering according to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Cass


dun dun dunnn


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 16, 2010)

I honestly don't understand the point of this argument. This thread is about the tarantula hobby not the fish or reptile hobby. Everyone wants to compare them, but then say that tarantulas don't feel like them so it doesn't matter anyways. Its pretty sad the lack of respect people have for their own animals regardless of the way they feel stress and pain. I truly hope that new members aren't taking what people here are saying to heart, and mistreating their tarantulas, because they read its worse in other hobby's. There is never a reason to harm anything just because you can or don't care.


----------



## rexi_doll (Jun 16, 2010)

Mack&Cass said:


> Interesting you should say this, considering according to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Cass


EDIT-makes more sense this way

I bought MY first T a little over a year ago.
I see where you're going though.

However, my dad owned and bred b. smithi's for the first.. im guessing 10 years of my life, and we also owned(as a family) a few brachys, from about 4-18 we also had an h. lividum (I believe) several avics, and an OBT.  Sorry for not also counting that as myself pesonally? 

However, I have been deaing with exotics my entire life, whether ya wanna believe me or not... your choice.

(No attitude intended)
^I'm adding that because this can be mistaken in that way


----------



## clam1991 (Jun 16, 2010)

well i thought i was on the jerry springer web site for a minute there.. anywho i see why you could be a little upset that the person is not ready for the tarantulas they bought and its supposed to be their responsibility yada yada, but you have to remember that its all based on the opinion of how you see it should be kept, Just because a show dog owner spends a lot of money to have their dog professionally groomed does not make them a better owner than some one who does their own cutting and brushing, again you can get as flustered as you like but that doesnt make them wrong or you right its makes you both human

(personally sounds like your bf or ex bf has gotten your bases loaded and these many people on the site knocked it outa the park, just saying):}


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 16, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> Well I found them for you


I'm still not seeing any curse words or personal attacks...

If either of your examples qualified, surely they would have been reported and removed by now...


----------



## B8709 (Jun 16, 2010)

Well, technically he did say the "B" word (As in female dog). But it's nothing no middleschooler hasn't heard or what we hear when we flip around the TV channels. And the way he said it wasn't insulting or rude either. I've talked that way around my own mom who doesn't like foul language. You could consider that cursing, but I don't.


----------



## mikkwa (Jun 16, 2010)

I am new to this hobby & equally new to this forum. My main reason for joining is to gain more knowledge and insight from those of you who are more experienced. I also want to learn more about the species I currently keep. Because I am not experienced I mostly read what ya'll post rather than post info'. I'm not going to comment on what I've read here on this thread as i feel the majority of it went a bit off the original post. I just wanted to say that as a noobie I want your insight and guidance to help me take better care of my Ts. I do want to say I keep my Ts in acceptable enclosures, I try to follow the info'in my two books on them & what I have read elsewhere on this forum.
Please keep in mind that some of us noobies welcome your knowledge. If ya'll find something I'm doing wrong in the keeping of my Ts thru' a post please let me know & tell me how to do it right instead of roasting me over an open flame.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Jun 16, 2010)

rexi_doll said:


> But, the ones I'm referring to, they arent people asking for help(take note to the example), but are not prepared, etc, etc.  If you have more than one T, you know about how much you will be spending on the T, and the supplies.  I won't hate on someone asking for help, but help them, or point them in the correct direction if I dont know the answer.  It's the ones that KNOW the answer(as in the example, she lost a pokie to a blondi due to the lack of a lid) but buy a spider on a whim, or what have you, and not have the money for the proper supplies.  THATS what makes me so angry.


Sorry didn't quite get it.
So let me get this straight your mad at the people who know how to take care of them and then house a pokie in a cardboard box with a book on top of it as a lid.
I understand.:?


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 16, 2010)

SpyderBoy606 said:


> Sorry didn't quite get it.
> So let me get this straight your mad at the people who know how to take care of them and then house a pokie in a cardboard box with a book on top of it as a lid.
> I understand.:?


Yes, because that person did not have proper housing available when they got that spider.

Wouldn't that also call into question the keeper's ability to take care of them?


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 16, 2010)

xhexdx said:


> I'm still not seeing any curse words or personal attacks...
> 
> If either of your examples qualified, surely they would have been reported and removed by now...


I'm not going to argue with you in public about it. If you truly do not see how and where he was rude then pm me and I will go into further detail, and try my hardest to help you understand.


----------



## xhexdx (Jun 16, 2010)

Nothing to argue about.  Sorry you were offended by Jim's posts.


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 16, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> I'm not going to argue with you in public about it. If you truly do not see how and where he was rude then pm me and I will go into further detail, and try my hardest to help you understand.


if he was rude, report it.


----------



## JimM (Jun 16, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> I'm not going to argue with you in public about it. If you truly do not see how and where he was rude then pm me and I will go into further detail, and try my hardest to help you understand.


Maybe I should post your silly PM here for all to see?
You don't want to argue in public, and also bolted when I challenged you to deal with me behind the scenes in response
to your PM.

Oh, sorry in advance if the word "silly" pings your cuss word meter, or qualifies as something a 39 year old shouldn't be saying.


----------



## Cbarr (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow Rexi i hope u dont throw stones in that glass house, ill make my thought on this thread simple that way i dont get a warning. R there any Real people left in this world? Seriously


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Jun 16, 2010)

Okay can we end this Jim swore once big deal.
No more argueing it's  getting dumb and immature.

Jace


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 17, 2010)

JimM said:


> Maybe I should post your silly PM here for all to see?
> You don't want to argue in public, and also bolted when I challenged you to deal with me behind the scenes in response
> to your PM.
> 
> Oh, sorry in advance if the word "silly" pings your cuss word meter, or qualifies as something a 39 year old shouldn't be saying.


Go for it internet tough guy.


Also what challenge? You asked me to spell some things for you and quote something for you




JimM said:


> Heh...you want to really bitch about people purchasing an animal without having the means to house it properly? Get on a marine or freshwater fish forum, or a reptile forum.
> 
> Tarantulas suffer the least in this department, and I certainly haven't seen evidence of "many" people having issues.


This is statement is sarcastic and rude with mildly offensive language. The subject was already brought up and discussed. You adding not to the discussion of the fact that our hobby is not as bad as other. It is also not relevant to original topic. This was not a discussion about other hobby's, but it was a discussion about the arachnid hobby.




JimM said:


> Grow up





JimM said:


> Grow up.....


Saying grow up twice in a row. That was you provoking someone almost half your age.



JimM said:


> Grow up
> You got way, WAY too defensive over nothing at all. I simply stated that the problem with other exotics was even worse. Also that I've seen little (in my measly 25 years of doing this) evidence of people having this problem with T's compared to other types of exotics. That's all. You're reaction was not only immature, but completely unnecessary.
> 
> You're "you've been schooled" attitude is assine, and juvenile to say the least. You went straight into ego maniacal, petulant 12 year old mode. Keep this up, and you're going to have a tough time fitting in around here. I'm 39 years old, I've been on Tarantula forums, aquarium forums, reptile forums etc since there's been an internet. I've seen juvenile trolls like you come and go.
> ...





Saying it a third time with a person attack. That really show how mature you are when you can show all of arachonoboards that at 39 years of age you still have the capability to attack women half your age. She got no more "defensive" then you did, but really after your third attempt to provoke her can you blame her? Sadly you aren't much of a hobbyist or a man. I doubt the mods will do anything about your foul language and trolling. Maybe one day my post count will get high enough to get special treatment as well.


So if you really want to post my PM go for it. I sent it to you because I don't feel the need to try and show off on a forum. Sadly you do, or you would have never posted in this thread. You contributed nothing to it other then your pathetic tough guy trolling act.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 17, 2010)

JimM said:


> Heh...you want to really bitch about people purchasing an animal without having the means to house it properly? Get on a marine or freshwater fish forum, or a reptile forum.


Personally I fail to see the foul and abusive language you speak of. He's used the word "bitch" once, but not in a name calling or abusive manner. Your making mountains out of molehills.

The term "grow up" means act your age. Its hardly an insult.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 17, 2010)

JamieC said:


> Personally I fail to see the foul and abusive language you speak of. He's used the word "bitch" once, but not in a name calling or abusive manner. Your making mountains out of molehills.
> 
> The term "grow up" means act your age. Its hardly an insult.


It is still a curse word regardless, and is not appropriate language. 

He made a 'mountain out of a mole hill' in the same way with his response to her statement, and yet only one person said anything about it. He is a rude disgrace to the hobby. I don't like people who think they are better then others on here for any reason. Its sad when someone tried to open a thread that was not controversial and it gets turned into a flamming argument.


I'm glad you understand what the term grow up means. Do you honestly believe he acted his age in his response or original statement?


----------



## JamieC (Jun 17, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> He is a rude disgrace to the hobby.


This is what I mean about mountains and molehills. You can't call him a disgrace to the hobby for swearing in a public forum. That's ridiculous, calm down. I've seen more insults and personal attacks in your posts than in Jim's.

Stop the childish bickering, or as Jim puts it, Grow up


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 17, 2010)

JamieC said:


> This is what I mean about mountains and molehills. You can't call him a disgrace to the hobby for swearing in a public forum. That's ridiculous, calm down. I've seen more insults and personal attacks in your posts than in Jim's.
> 
> Stop the childish bickering, or as Jim puts it, Grow up


You don't understand why I say disgrace. It isn't because of the one word.


----------



## Shell (Jun 17, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> You don't understand why I say disgrace. It isn't because of the one word.


It doesn't seem like many of us understand what you are all worked up over.

That very first post he made in this thread, was not offensive, and how are you to know if he meant it in a sarcastic way or not? The "curse" word you are referencing, is also used to describe "complaining etc" which is the context he used it in in his post. He gave his opinion on the original idea in this thread with his first post, was responded to somewhat rudely, and retaliated.

You are the one who made a mountain out of a molehill, and quite honestly I find your replies in this thread to be the immature ones when I read it. I was trying to not reply here again, but everytime I have read it, I'm shocked that you are still carrying on.


----------



## kripp_keeper (Jun 17, 2010)

Shell said:


> It doesn't seem like many of us understand what you are all worked up over.
> 
> That very first post he made in this thread, was not offensive, and how are you to know if he meant it in a sarcastic way or not? The "curse" word you are referencing, is also used to describe "complaining etc" which is the context he used it in in his post. He gave his opinion on the original idea in this thread with his first post, was responded to somewhat rudely, and retaliated.
> 
> You are the one who made a mountain out of a molehill, and quite honestly I find your replies in this thread to be the immature ones when I read it. I was trying to not reply here again, but everytime I have read it, I'm shocked that you are still carrying on.



Every curse word has another meaning that's true. That's why we use the other means. He also does not know if what was said to him was meant to be rude in the same way I don't know if he meant to be sarcastic. I'm "carrying" on by responding to people.


----------



## Versi*JP*Color (Jun 17, 2010)

So Jim's saying he doesn't care a bout a poor cramped T,
and then wines about it on a fish forum?


----------



## BlackCat (Jun 17, 2010)

Can I just say...









2¢


----------



## gromgrom (Jun 17, 2010)

just let it go kripp, you really are making mountains into molehills.


----------



## JimM (Jun 17, 2010)

kripp_keeper said:


> Every curse word has another meaning that's true. That's why we use the other means. He also does not know if what was said to him was meant to be rude in the same way I don't know if he meant to be sarcastic. I'm "carrying" on by responding to people.



You're unbelievable. 
Ever hear of a thing called "context"????
My usage of the word "bitch" could hardly of been more innocuous.

"This heat is a bitch!"  "hey, you're being a bleeping B!!"

See the difference?

It's hardly a curse word.
Or, are you the one voice of reason in the wilderness, and we're all just too checked out to understand? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





On the other hand, "thanks for playing" = obnoxious and immature.
Would you say that to someone in a mature face to face conversation?

So yes "grow up" - and yes 2 times in a row.... yes 15 times in a row if necessary.
Would I say that to someones face who was being obnoxious? You bet.
Your being silly, your PM was silly...this crusade you're on is silly, the fact that we're still talking about this is silly.

Every reasonable person here disagrees with you...you might want to stop and think about that for a minute. Or...just keep trucking along as you are.
No hard feelings, I'm sure your a good person...just misguided here on this particular issue.

Peace...I'm out for good this time.


----------



## rexi_doll (Jun 18, 2010)

So, obviouly people see thing differently and that is fine.... however this thread turned into a highschool flame-fest.  There are some who see the rudeness that I saw, and some that dont.  It's written text, which obviously can be seen in different ways.

Whether it was meant to be rude or not, I took it that way(perhaps from the general mood of this entire forum).....  My apologies if it was TRUELY not meant to be rude, and I take back all my negetivity and so forth.  

This thread turned into rediculous smashing on each other, which is uncalled for, immature(on everyone's counts), inappropriate, and just plain lame.

I'm with Jim on this one, and I'm out


----------

